# Short works recommendations



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

The game is simple, the poster above recommends a short work (max circa 15 mins), the poster below listens to it and comments recommending a short work *from a different era *to the next poster and so on.

I recommend Boulez's Memoriale, because I think it's one of the most accessible, simple, quiet, haunting and intimate works the composer penned down.


----------



## Ulfilas (Mar 5, 2020)

A lesser-known gem - I kind of miss the traditional overture at the beginning of symphony concerts! This would be a great concert-opener.


----------



## Jacck (Dec 24, 2017)

Heinrich Isaac - Virgo prudentissima





am I supposed to comment on the previous work or the work I am posting?


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

^ If I read the OP right then you should comment on the one before and introduce (why have you chosen it, why should it interest us?) the one you have offered. I'll try to do that but need a bit more time before I can get started (lucky they are short works).


----------



## Richannes Wrahms (Jan 6, 2014)

An almost seamless uplifting river of pure voices typical of the era, still very remarkable.

I recommend another seamless stream of brilliant vocal canonic music.


----------



## larold (Jul 20, 2017)

I like Lux Aeterna, less for the voices than the intimacy and expression -- and because it so closely resembles the opening of Bruckner's Mass No. 2 in E minor from which its idea must have sprung.

Something very different is from one of the greatest composers in history and his perhaps most wonderful expression of humor


----------

